# [Utility][Fastboot][script][Windows][Linux]Fastboot Flasher-V3.2 2012/04/13



## slayerXcore

Includes full fastboot based wipe menus as well as installing OTA packages and PKIMG.zip or RUU.zip PGIMG.zip packages from HTC
Can also Install .img files to most partitions if bootloader is unlocked/s-off
Can get ADB Shell Temp Root VIA ZergRush (most Android 2.2 and 2.3 devices)
Can attempt to push root on temp rooted devices with s-off (device list can be found in post 3)
Can get S-Off On some devices with G-Free (must be temp rooted or rooted)
Can HTCDev Unlock Devices that support it.
Can OEM Unlock and Lock devices (Nexus Devices and devices that have already been HTCDev Unlocked)



'slayerXcore' said:


> Windows Version / General Instructions
> 
> 
> 
> 'slayerXcore' said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extract it somewhere like your desktop, though anywhere will work.
> when i say extract it i mean use extract all so you get my file structure do not move these files or it will break
> Run / double click FastbootFlasher.bat
> The script displays the readme at startup. close it and continue.
> Select what function you want to do and press [ENTER]
> Please be careful as to what file you drag and drop when it prompts you
> One final note do not give it a file for another device or a non .img file it will flash it anyway no matter what file you drag and drop once you press enter it flashes what ever was dragged onto the script. Also do not drag a radio img when it asks for recovery or in revers, bad things will happen Wile they are fixable by repeating the process I dont want anyone to mess up their deice making such a simple mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download the small ~2.90MB Fastboot Flasher-V3.2-2012.04.13.02.43.17.zip
> Download link: http://j.mp/IkudiO
> MD5: 2f03dbea1e6f678e3e56cb7f1b3e5b3f
> 
> Please check the md5 of this as i don't like download services
Click to expand...

ScreenShots of 3.0

















































Youtube video (slightly outdated) will be making a new video once im finished tweaking more
9i_mA4nbgk0

I hope this tool helps those who aren't familiar with fastboot or helps those who want a faster way of doing things.

Consider this a small holiday gift
share it with anyone who has a rooted android device
yes i know other people have made .exe files with fancy interfaces but they are restricted to some devices and aren't as simplistic or fast.
i made this as a simple batch file so that anyone who wants to open it in a text editor can see exactly what it does and doesn't do as people don't trust executable files that can go downloading stuff or messing up your computer.


----------



## slayerXcore

The flash RUU or PKIMG has been tested and seems to work fine

If anyone would like to port the new version to linux or mac let me know

also if your wondering why i left out bootloaders its because of the different manufacturers methods of partitioning hboot/bootloader ect......

hope this is useful in some way



Code:


<br />
Changelog:<br />
<br />
2012/04/13<br />
Version 3.2 Released<br />
Removed Go Launcher on de-sense<br />
Added Launcher Pro on de-sense<br />
Added Recovery Download section featuring Clockwork Mod and Team Win Recovies<br />
Added Nexus Factory Images Download Section<br />
Updated binaries to newest versions<br />
<br />
2012/01/16<br />
Version 3.1 Released<br />
Cleaned up a few things<br />
Added De-Sense and Re-sense Options<br />
<br />
2012/01/08<br />
First Public Linux Port<br />
<br />
2012/01/06<br />
Version 3.0 Released<br />
Added Zergrush exploit (Thanks Revolutionary Team)<br />
Added Gfree to gain S-Off on some devices<br />
Added Push Busybox and SU and Superuser.apk script to perm root after zergrush works hopefully thanks to ChainsDD for the binary and apk (latest version)<br />
Added HTCDev Unlock<br />
Added OEM Unlock and Lock<br />
Slight UI re work<br />
Added ADB Logcat<br />
Added ADB Shell<br />
Added Driver Downloads<br />
Added Update Check (must be done manually opens the XDA post)<br />
Other stuff i don't remember<br />
<br />
2012/01/03<br />
Version 2.5 released<br />
Re-Themed<br />
Optimized<br />
added update check option (opens XDA thread)<br />
improved menus in case of invalid key press<br />
more i cant remember<br />
<br />
2012/01/02:<br />
Version 2.4 Released<br />
now works on systems that refuse to use setlocal so no one should be having issues<br />
<br />
Version 2.3 Released<br />
Wipe Data Improvements<br />
<br />
2012/01/01:<br />
Version 2.2 Released<br />
Now includes full fastboot based wipe menus as well as installing OTA packages and PKIMG.zip or RUU.zip packages from HTC<br />
<br />
2011/12/31:<br />
Fastboot Flasher-V2-20111231-191438.zip initial release<br />
Flashes Recovery and Radio<br />

Old Downloads


Code:


<br />
[URL="http://j.mp/zQ62f6"]V3.1[/url]<br />
[URL="http://j.mp/wYG8md"]V3.0[/url]<br />
[URL="http://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D315775_7173530_001884"]V2.5[/URL]<br />
[URL="http://www.sugarsync.com/pf/D315775_7173530_000528"]V2.4[/URL]<br />
<br />
<br />

post is also on xda


----------



## slayerXcore

Root Method Confirmed to be working on the following devices:
(Not confirmed by myself copied from DooMLoRD's Easy Rooting Toolkit thread since both scripts use the same method to acquire root)

Sony Xperia X10 (GB firmware)
Sony Xperia Arc
Sony Xperia Arc S
Sony Xperia Play [R800i/R800x]
Sony Xperia Ray
Sony Xperia Neo
Sony Xperia Neo V
Sony Xperia Mini
Sony Xperia Mini S51SE
Sony Xperia Mini Pro
Sony Xperia Pro
Sony Xperia Active
Sony Xperia Live Walkman
NTT Docomo Xperia ARCO SO-02C
Samsung Galaxy S2 [GT-i9100/i9100P/i9100T]
Samsung Galaxy S II for T-Mobile (SGH-T989)
Samsung Galaxy S II for AT&T (SGH-I777), Skyrocket (SGH-i727)
Samsung Galaxy S II LTE Rogers Canada (SGH-I727R), Android version 2.3.5, Baseband version I727RUXKJ7
Samsung Galaxy S II Epic 4g Touch
Samsung Galaxy S2 HD LTE (SHV-E120S)(korea)
Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE (SHV-E110S)
Samsung Galaxy S2 LTE Japanese version (carrier DoCoMo) [SC-03D] (2.3.6) {OMKK3}
Samsung Galaxy i9100G
Samsung Galaxy S [i9000B] & [i9000 2.3.3 (PDA I9000BOJV8, Phone I9000XXJVO, CSC I9000GDTMJV7) and german T-Mobile branding], XWJVW (2.3.6)
Samsung Galaxy S 4G (aka SGH-T959V)
Samsung Galaxy S Plus (GT-I9001) OS 2.3.3 and 2.3.6 (I9001ZSKP6) & 2.3.4 firmware (i9001XXKP4)
Samsung Galaxy Mini GT-S5570 (GB only)
Samsung Galaxy Mini Pro i5510
Samsung Galaxy W [i8150]
Samsung Galaxy Y
Samsung Galaxy Y pro [B5510] (2.3.5)
Samsung Galaxy Tab [P1000] (2.3.3 firmware), [P1000N]
Samsung Galaxy Note [N7000]
Samsung Galaxy Player YP-G70 2.3.5 (GINGERBREAD.XXKPF)
Samsung Galaxy Ace (2.3.3, 2.3.4 firmware)
Samsung S5670 FIT DDKQ5 2.3.5
Samsung Nexus S [i9023] (2.3.6)
Samsung Nexus S 4G 2.3.7
Samsung Nexus S [i9020] (2.3.6) & Nexus S i9020A (2.3.6) & Nexus S i9020T (2.3.6)
Samsung Exhibit (SGH-T759)
Samsung Exhibit 4G (SGH-T759) (2.3.3) Build UVKE8
Samsung Epic 4G
Samsung Captivate i897 UCKH3
Motorola ATRIX
Motorola Milestone 3 [ME863 HK]
Motorola Milestone 2 with Gingerbread
Motorola XT860, Bell XT860
Motorola Defy+
Motorola Droid X sys ver 4.5.605 w/ gingerbread
Motorola Droid X2 (2.3.4) Sys ver 1.3.380.MB870.Verizon.en.US Build 4.5.1A-DTN-150-30
Motorola XT883 (China Telecom)
Motorola XT862 (Verizon Droid3)
Motorola DROID RAZR
Nexus One (2.3.6 stock)
LG Revolution
LG Nitro HD
Vizio VTAB1008 Tablet
Huawei Ideos U8150 (2.2)
Huawei Ideos X5 [U8800] (2.3.5)
HTC Sensation (S-OFF only)
HTC Chacha
Acer Liquid Mini (2.3.5)
Acer Liquid Metal (2.3.6)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Old Op these instructions are slightly outdated[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]To all my Android loving friends and the Community[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]So I was going to write some some long winded post on my G+ about a small script I made just because I got tired of seeing noobs unable to use fastboot to flash things. Instead I decided to write this small amount of instructions to actually use my script. so here goes:[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Script is for Windows only it should work on all versions of Windows from 98 and up.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]You now have two options, press 1 to reboot your phone to the bootloader, or 2 if your phone is already at the bootloader or if you prefer to do it manually.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Press the "Enter" key to confirm your selection[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Now Fastboot Devices will run showing your device serial number and you will get two more options[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Press "1" to Install (Flash) a recovery .img file, or press "2" to Install (Flash) a Radio .img file[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Once again confirm your selection with the "Enter" key .[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]My script will now ask that you drag and drop the .img file for your selection onto the prompt, this will auto input the full file path to the .img.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Press "Enter" to begin the Flashing process which only takes a few seconds.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Now you will be given four more options "1" reboot device, "2" reboot to recovery, "3" return to the begging of the scrip to flash something else, "4" to exit the scrip and let you use the bootloader menu on your phone manually.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Anyway I've gone on way to long now, Happy Holidays everyone.[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background]


----------



## ro6666lt

very rad. Thanks!


----------



## klinster

Is there a plan to open source it some time in the future?


----------



## slayerXcore

klinster said:


> Is there a plan to open source it some time in the future?


well its mostly a script anyone with a good text editor like notepad++ could edit the .bat however i would prefer they didn't as its easy to break things in bat files if you don't know the syntax needed especially with a menu system that relies on error handling and exact value selections.

I do plan to make a Linux version in the coming weeks

I am Also planning on adding things to it still like de-sense for some devices as well as the zergrush root exploit and other open sourced tools for adb to make this an all in 1 script. I will also most likely be adding the HTC dev Unlock to assist people with that.

I will not be including anything specific to 1 device \

I will not be including bootloader flashing or exploit based bootloader unlocks

I will eventually explain the menu system and say that anyone can modify it as long as they credit me but not yet i have more plans first that need to be done before then.


----------



## slayerXcore

Newly Updated on Friday the 13th of April 2012 
check changelog for updates


----------

